# AOSP ICS or Jelly Bean with Full Data



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that an ICS sense rom has leaked complete with the RIL, can we expect an AOSP version or cm-kang in the near future? Or are we still a long way off from a fully functional AOSP rom?


----------



## dumas777 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well there is liquids ICS build (actually modded by Jester looks like) which is snappier imho than the leak and also has working data (speed may not be as good). It doesn't handle video well yet (at least flash video on my phone but says only video issue is with camcorder and google music fc) but that might change very soon now with the leak (might have some libraries/drivers can reuse etc).

(Normally wouldn't link to competitor but admins all butt hurt regarding liquid still (don't ask!) and this version of the rom not on rootz last I saw).

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1832512



sundar2012 said:


> Now that an ICS sense rom has leaked complete with the RIL, can we expect an AOSP version or cm-kang in the near future? Or are we still a long way off from a fully functional AOSP rom?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I am hugely grateful for the work developers are still putting into our "antique" phones. That said, regardless of operating system, what is important to me is bug free, lag free, absolutely everything works roms with at least decent battery life (doesn't have to be better than gb but can't be worse).


----------



## dumas777 (Jan 9, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I am hugely grateful for the work developers are still putting into our "antique" phones. That said, regardless of operating system, what is important to me is bug free, lag free, absolutely everything works roms with at least decent battery life (doesn't have to be better than gb but can't be worse).


>bug free, lag free, absolutely everything works roms with at least decent battery life

Wow shouldn't have bought a Thunderbolt then lol (jk kinda). The stock sense roms generally are largely bug free with everything working but sense and lag free is an oxymoron. AOSP roms for most part are lag free but as you mention you often find you can't get a gps lock or the camcorder doesn't work, etc (thundershed not bad though but is a gb rom). The red headed stepchild that is the thunderbolt was pretty much a 4G first generation prototype so for all those things you list you might want to look into a Galaxy Nexus or something.


----------

